# Picky eater



## poodlelady777 (Mar 11, 2021)

I have a 3 year old standard poodle who I've been feeding Fromm (dog food brand) since he is a puppy. We have always added 1-2 toppings (ex : water packed sardines, minced meat, cottage chees...). Lately, he was been extremely picky and refuses to eat his kibble (even though there are toppings). 

Has anybody experienced this with their poodle ? Thank you beforehand.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Three years is a long time to eat the same kibble every day.  Maybe get some samples from your local pet food store and let him choose his next flavour?

We stopped topping Peggy’s kibble and instead serve it and the “topper” on separate plates. That way the wet food doesn’t contaminate the kibble, and she can free feed on the kibble throughout the day as her appetite dictates.

Sometimes we refill the kibble plate a few times; other days she just picks at it. But she _always_ eats her wet “topper” at breakfast and dinner time, which makes me happy because at least she has something in her belly. And I think the routine is good. If she were to turn her nose up at the wet food, I’d know something was off.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(I should add that any major change in appetite does probably warrant a vet visit. It’s not a bad thing to do blood work occasionally.)


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Yikes I don’t like picky eaters. I only feed my dogs kibble. One bowl is dry and the other gets a splash of water on it. They eat it all. Even my pickiest eats the food.


----------



## poodlelady777 (Mar 11, 2021)

Your text makes a lot of sense. Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Darling Darla said:


> Yikes I don’t like picky eaters. I only feed my dogs kibble. One bowl is dry and the other gets a splash of water on it. They eat it all. Even my pickiest eats the food.


I would be cautious about assuming a dog who suddenly stops eating at three years old is being picky. There are so many other possibilities.


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would be cautious about assuming a dog who suddenly stops eating at three years old is being picky. There are so many other possibilities.


Sorry. I didn’t assume anything. I just replied..😊


----------

